# 37 gallon aquarium



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah my friend just got a free one I think it Aqueon or aga it's a tall tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Check out petco 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VisionQuest28 (Apr 18, 2007)

petco, petsmart, petland, really any place that sells aquariums should be able to get one for you, if they dont have one already in stock.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Does Aqueon even make a 37 gallon?

And I really dont want to get one of those expensive kits because all I need is the tank itself lol


----------



## JoeGREEEN (Jun 28, 2011)

*Aqueon 37G*



Blackheart said:


> Does Aqueon even make a 37 gallon?
> 
> And I really dont want to get one of those expensive kits because all I need is the tank itself lol


30.3" x 12.5" x 22.8"	Black Trim	UPC: 015905100373

as per thier website:

http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/standard-aquariums.htm


----------



## VisionQuest28 (Apr 18, 2007)

like i said, go to any of those places, or any LFS, and ask them for a 37g tank. They will either have one, or will order one for you. Buy as much as little as you want to go with it


----------

